# CCleaner / ASCTray.exe



## dprendiville (Dec 30, 2009)

A friend is getting the above application error everytime he starts his laptop. He has CCleaner set to auto run on startup. If he clicks on CCleaner the error appears again. Doesnt matter what option he chooses, the error goes away but same happens on each restart.

Im guessing ASC is Advanced System Care? Is their a known conflict?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

ASC is a utility installed with the Atheros wireless utility and it is not necessary at all. You might be able to uninstall it in Control Panel, Programs and Features. I would also uninstall ccleaner in the same place and never run that in the background. It has a reg cleaner in it which can and will cause more damage then it is worth.
Want to clean the hard drive, and there is really no reason to, this is much safer:
|MG| ATF Cleaner 3.0.0.2 Download


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

ASCTray.exe can be associated with Iobit's Advanced System Care.

You might want to take a look at this
SystemLookup - Advanced SystemCare 4

Also, in view of some infections today hiding start menu items in %temp% it's not really a good idea to autorun any sort of temp file cleaner.


----------

